# derby datenbank



## palindrom (29. Aug 2006)

hallo, 
habe ein problem ! 
kennt von euch jemand die Datenbank derby? 
wenn ja bitte ich um hilfe 
*
select * 
from timemanagerschemalocal.task 
where date_format(dateOfTask,'%Y')='2006' *

dieses statement funktioniert in mysql aber in derby nicht. ich weiß, das derby sql unterstützt und dort die funktionen to_char und to_date gibt. diese funktionieren in derby aber nicht


----------



## AlArenal (29. Aug 2006)

Dann würde ich doch an deiner Stelle mal in der Dokumentation von Derby nachschauen und die genaue Syntax nachschlagen...


----------



## gast (6. Sep 2006)

hi,

gibt es für die derby datenbank auch so ein tool wie

phpMyAdmin für MySQL oder
pgAdmin für postgres?

thx


----------

